# Do You Care If People Can Hear Your Music?



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

When you're listening to music with earphones/headphones, do you worry that someone else might be able to hear it, and try to make sure no one can?

I listen to mine at one of the lowest volumes, never without earphones, and I pause it if someone goes near me. Sometimes, I check to see if anyone would be able to hear it.

It would be okay if anyone found out what songs I listen to, but I still don't want them to hear it.

Do you do the same thing? It doesn't have to be because you're embarrassed about the song you're listening to. It could be because it's sort of like them reading your mind.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

If I'm listening through my phone I'm always paranoid that I might be playing through both the speakers and earphones at the same time when I'm riding the bus. :bah


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah but not because of the songs themselves. Because I don't want to annoy anyone with my music being too loud and them having to listen to it out of politeness.


----------



## lamie (Dec 20, 2014)

No. At my last job we all worked in very close cubicles, and I was listening to my music really loud, and the guy in the cubicle in front of me IM'ed me: "I love (band name)!" I realized my music may have been a little _too_ loud, so I didn't keep the volume all the way up after that because it may have been distracting for them. But generally no, I don't care if they can hear my music.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't have an ipod or anything like that because I'm not all that interested in music and I'd be mortified if someone heard a song I was listening to. I only listen to music on youtube when no one else is in the room, and the sound is low. I turn it off if anyone walks in.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes this bothers me a lot and it's because I don't want to be judged for my musical taste.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes. I don't like it when I am busy with something and I can hear other peoples music that time. But if I am not doing anything, it's not important. So I am trying to be careful at those situations. I volume down if someone is reading, writing, busy. But I don't really care if someone isn't doing anything though I can volume down if they want me to.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, I'm pretty conscious about this sometimes, especially because I've had some nosy religious relatives. Even when I think the volume is turned down kind of low, there was this one time when I was listening to death metal in my room with the headphones on, and my grandmother later commented she could hear the drums while standing outside the room ten feet away.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Silent Memory said:


> When you're listening to music with earphones/headphones, do you worry that someone else might be able to hear it, and try to make sure no one can? ( USUALLY YES)
> 
> I listen to mine at one of the lowest volumes, never without earphones, and I pause it if someone goes near me. Sometimes, I check to see if anyone would be able to hear it. ( GENERALLY NO)
> 
> ...


my family think i hate music, and i never listened to it... ( WRONG) its just i dont admit to what i like. and I dont admit to listening to it and I never bought a CD or record cause its all on the INTERNET nowadays. i only ever listen with earphones in. this is like music self consciousness... its very weird and i thought i was the only one. THANKS OP.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I impose my music on others. When I'm driving I roll down my windows and blast my music, as one with superior taste in music it's my job to educate every man, woman, and child I drive by on what good music is. As my Uncle Ben once said, "With great taste comes great responsibility." (RIP.)


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Blakey said:


> Yeah but not because of the songs themselves. Because I don't want to annoy anyone with my music being too loud and them having to listen to it out of politeness.


This, I was on a train the other day and some little girl started blasting Justin Bieber. Her mum did absolutely nothing despite the fact the whole carriage was clearly miffed. Awful parenting. I mean, one minute you're just there, living your life and then out of nowhere, you're getting bombarded by Justin Bieber?! Not on.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I worry about people hearing the radio when I'm driving around. I have AC in my car, but when I drove at work in vehicles without AC I would often turn the radio off when I came to a stop light. Mostly I worry about embarrassment, but even if I knew the other person liked the same music I would probably turn it down or off


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't like to give anything away about my personal life irl, even to family.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> my family think i hate music, and i never listened to it... ( WRONG) its just i dont admit to what i like. and I dont admit to listening to it and I never bought a CD or record cause its all on the INTERNET nowadays. i only ever listen with earphones in. this is like music self consciousness... its very weird and i thought i was the only one. THANKS OP.


That's exactly what my family thought for a while too, I felt uncomfortable admitting to even liking music for a while and never knew why I did. :|


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Barakiel said:


> That's exactly what my family thought for a while too, I felt uncomfortable admitting to even liking music for a while and never knew why I did. :|


i am the same... i have no idea why i have this either. but its not a problem really.. cause you can enjoy and listen in private anyway... and today cause its all electronic , people begin to understand why a person has no cassette, record, or CD collection.

do you openly listen to stuff in your room tho?

i dont think this is about ''music'' its about thinking what you like or listen to..... is... like giving them an insight to judging you.

I actually have shared things I like with people i met at college and didn't feel so anxious, and shared stuff with on line friends with not much problem.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I care a little bit. It's not really about the music itself, but for some reason I just feel weird about it. I think it's just part of not wanting to attract attention to myself.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah that's why I wear headphones when I listen to music at home (but it's mostly so the neighbors don't hear), and when driving I would turn the music down when I stop at a light.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't care if they hear my music.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

I compulsively have to pull out my earbuds to check how loud they are.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't care if people listen to whatever I'm listening or watching, except if it's porn...yeah it happened to me.

I was on the train, and was listening to music on my bluetooth headset. At some time I had to go to the toilet. And I went. While doing my business, I thought what if I look at some porn too. And I did, I opened a video, and there wasn't sound. So I turned up the sound to the max....hmmmm, still I could hear nothing. Whatever. I watched like 3 minutes of porn.

When I returned to the cabin, the look on people's faces was priceless. Especially on the mother with the young kid...then I realised that sound was still transmitting to the blootooth headset I left in the cabin while I was watching porn...and the headphones at max were enough for everyone in the cabin to here the moaning and dirty talking in the porn video. The mother with the child left when I returned and never came back. The look on the old lady in front of me was also kinda.....shocked  It wasn't a comfortable ride with that train after that....


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

The better question is; can I still hear *them*? :lol


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Back in HS I used to care if someone could hear my music. I would always make sure that it was at the lowest volume possible and I would always check to see if someone near me could hear it. Nowadays, since music is one of the few things I still actually enjoy, I couldn't care less.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Nah, people have different tastes in music so it doesn't really bother me if someone hates what I'm listening to. If it is way too loud though, I will turn it down.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I used to not mind but these days it's less socially acceptable to listen to Rolf Harris.


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I don't care if people listen to whatever I'm listening or watching, except if it's porn...yeah it happened to me.
> 
> I was on the train, and was listening to music on my bluetooth headset. At some time I had to go to the toilet. And I went. While doing my business, I thought what if I look at some porn too. And I did, I opened a video, and there wasn't sound. So I turned up the sound to the max....hmmmm, still I could hear nothing. Whatever. I watched like 3 minutes of porn.
> 
> When I returned to the cabin, the look on people's faces was priceless. Especially on the mother with the young kid...then I realised that sound was still transmitting to the blootooth headset I left in the cabin while I was watching porn...and the headphones at max were enough for everyone in the cabin to here the moaning and dirty talking in the porn video. The mother with the child left when I returned and never came back. The look on the old lady in front of me was also kinda.....shocked  It wasn't a comfortable ride with that train after that....


Oh how I wish I was there to see this all unfold.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess not, my windows open because it's boiling and I'm listening to music and singing. If they're outside they can probably hear, don't really care, they smoke weed often and I don't like the smell of that so we'll deal with each other's coping mechanisms I guess.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Nope listening to patsy cline on full volume everyone loves her..right


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I love listening in the car*

investment in proper sub & amp. No squeaky little manufacturer's dash plastic

although when a pedestrian or on bike, I hear just one tune playing en masse from every car which echoes wall-to-wall from car, van... on flyovers, everywhere... I'd say the same in mall, supermarket too. Radio 1.

When I drive quiet with windows down, I can hear it all. Tinkly la-la-la-la-la.. a hymn or too
Then I bang some breakbeat or gabba with a feel. No vocals there.

I really like it whenever any car goes past when I'm not in a car, and feel a distinct thud. Praise to tarmac & buildings around.

I dreamed of a house in a field, like Most Americans have? 
My friends have huge speaker stacks strapped together outside we listen to. I want it at home

Only a moan from above when people ask me to turn down the bass. Always different neighbours everywhere since 2001. Always friendly. No other moans since.

The very worst I suffer in this block is everyone's door bangs. In & out all day long. I need some music to drown that out but nothing can be as loud as the doors. Shuddering infrastructure. Cracks in all walls. I live above the main door. When I close it, I ensure it rests silently into the jamb. Front door is everyone's pinball game. I never rush in / out with a squealing orgasm.

This building will crumble to dust one day as the way the economy does (Greece)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, I hate when people hear what I'm listening to.

My friend on the other hand... well, last night we were driving around and he's blaring rachet *** rap music in a car with no tinting.. I'm nervous as hell cause we're the whitest mother fuggers on the street.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes. I' m worried they will judge me on what i'm listening to. I listen to alot of old music so....


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I wear headphones/earphones so often that the speakers on my laptop actually broke and I had no idea until I needed to play something for my family on Christmas a few years ago. I can't hear anything if I unplug my headphones. 

I don't want to bother other people or be judged for what I'm listening to. I actually prefer headphones/earphones now. The ones I have are noise-cancelling so it helps to block out the rest of the world.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'm already paranoid enough when I'm alone in my room at night and trying to listen to porn. :afr I don't listen to music in public at alot and I've got sensitive ears, but I'll always try to keep the volume low. Still get paranoid though.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes sort of it depends on what I'm listening to like for example I wouldn't want people hearing Rick Astley blasting through my headphones but then I could care less if it was a more "acceptable" music genre or musician or something :L idk that's just how I go about it. But generally I try to keep tha volume at an appropriate level when I'm around people
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

A little, because my music taste is pretty terrible.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes! How is this even a question? Even normies are scared of leaking their music...

I listen to really dark depressing stuff, and some metal. I don't want people knowing what I listen to at all. That's why I bought a nice pair of IEM's, because those ****ers never leak.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I don't care if people listen to whatever I'm listening or watching, except if it's porn...yeah it happened to me.
> 
> I was on the train, and was listening to music on my bluetooth headset. At some time I had to go to the toilet. And I went. While doing my business, I thought what if I look at some porn too. And I did, I opened a video, and there wasn't sound. So I turned up the sound to the max....hmmmm, still I could hear nothing. Whatever. I watched like 3 minutes of porn.
> 
> When I returned to the cabin, the look on people's faces was priceless. Especially on the mother with the young kid...then I realised that sound was still transmitting to the blootooth headset I left in the cabin while I was watching porn...and the headphones at max were enough for everyone in the cabin to here the moaning and dirty talking in the porn video. The mother with the child left when I returned and never came back. The look on the old lady in front of me was also kinda.....shocked  It wasn't a comfortable ride with that train after that....


 Did you get this straight from penthouse? :lol

I don't care if people hear my music. I'm not that bashful about it.. unless it's a pop style song vocalized by a female maybe..


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Of course I don't care. The music I enjoy listening to is a part of who I am. I could care less about the insults.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

In a world of people who all listen to ignorant filth. I have to make sure others don't hear my music, or they will judge me for not listening to their ignorant filth.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

twitchy666 said:


> investment in proper sub & amp. No squeaky little manufacturer's dash plastic
> 
> although when a pedestrian or on bike, I hear just one tune playing en masse from every car which echoes wall-to-wall from car, van... on flyovers, everywhere... I'd say the same in mall, supermarket too. Radio 1.
> 
> ...


cripes, that's the best post ever.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No, I enjoy rolling up next to some ****ty Oldsmobile in my ****ty Corolla with the windows rolled down and trying to overpower their music with mine. Then again, I'm a bit of a snob who thinks his taste in music is vastly superior to others. I hate rap and hip-hop and pop, which seems to be all anyone listens to around here. Nothing beats drowning out the sound of Kanye West with some Queen or Foo Fighters or Nine-Inch-Nails etc.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Music is very personal to me and is arguably describing of my interests, so yes, not just anyone can hear my music.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

iCod said:


> Yes! How is this even a question? *Even normies are scared of leaking their music...
> *
> I listen to really dark depressing stuff, and some metal. I don't want people knowing what I listen to at all. That's why I bought a nice pair of IEM's, because those ****ers never leak.


Actually, around here normies are content to blast their music as loud as possible, possibly damaging their hearing in order to accumulate as much attention as possible...

OP, if I had a car I'd blast my music as loud as I could handle, even with the windows down. I honestly don't give two ****s about who hears it. I'd feel badass blasting some socially unacceptable music that normies hate.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ya. I'm uncomfortable with the idea of people hearing my music and judging me for it. I'm planning to crank my music up more when I'm driving to work on this fear. Except when Britney is on, gotta keep that hush hush.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

On headphone it doesn't really matter.. even if it is bit loud, it is not really distracting.

But sometimes people play it on their phone without headphones.


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

If it's mainstream media, I'm fine but anything else and I turn it down low.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I hope your music dies a painful death.


you mad bro?


----------

